# JTextField Focus Cursor setzen



## _VisioN_ (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo an Alle,

fühle mich schon total doof - suche eine Metohde, mit der ich einem JTextField den Focus und Eingabecursor gebe,
damit der Benutzer gleich tippen kann und nicht erst das JTextField anclicken muss.

Ich weis, ist eigentlich total lächerliche Frage, aber ich finde die Methode einfach nicht.

requestFocus() hat nicht geholfen, der Eingabecursor war trotzdem nicht da.

Gruß


----------



## Matflasch (9. Mai 2005)

Bei dem JFrame/JDialog einfach folgendes hinzufügen...


```
this.addComponentListener(new java.awt.event.ComponentAdapter() {
     public void componentShown(java.awt.event.ComponentEvent e) {
          getTxfAnlagen().requestFocus();
     }
});
```

Dann klappts auch mit dem Focus


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mai 2005)

Du musst die requestFocus()-Methode auf dem Objekt aufrufen, welches den Focus erhalten soll.
Also:

```
JTextField tf;
...
tf.requestFocus();
```


----------

